# Mansfield, OH *Sweet Rochelle* at POUND



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Not sure if she is posted & if so, sorry.

Here's miss sweetie (At Dog POUND)







































Beautiful German Shepherd female who came in as a stray on 11/8/08 


Richland County Dog Warden 
Mansfield, OH 
419-774-5892


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Yea, she's already posted, will bump up original

Mods, pls close


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: dogsaverYea, she's already posted, will bump up original
> 
> Mods, pls close


What happens when ya been away from the urgent board for just a min ! Better save than sorry though. 

Thanks !


----------

